# Small Loft Blueprint/design



## rets (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi, I am planning to race pigeons, and I am starting from scratch. I made tons of research regarding raising, taking care, breeding etc. But I am still in need of help regarding loft design. I am planning to build a loft with capacity of up to 15 birds, and a breeding loft with capacity of 4-5 pairs. If someone has design, please share with me and I will gladly appreciate it. It will be good if it has blueprints (measurements, materials) so I can build it perfectly. Thanks!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Start here. http://www.redroselofts.com/starter_loft.htm


----------



## rets (Jan 18, 2014)

I've seen that design and its really great. But i am looking for other more designs.


----------



## WhiteDove (Apr 2, 2013)

*rain & snow*

The only time that roof vent design does not leak is when it is not raining or snowing.
Been there. Done that.


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

I had same vent design on my old lofts and never have problem with leaking problem.


----------



## ceee0237 (Sep 2, 2009)

rets go to "anyone with starter loft" thread, u can find a lot info there


----------



## rets (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks everyone! You are all very helpful. I am very excited to raise my pigeon but i need to do research first. Thanks again!


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

ceee, nice set up, thanks for sharing.


----------

